# Well a double celebration!!!



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks to all of the contributors who responded to my previous question especially Olley, TonyHunt, G2EWS and lugnutt.

It is a real double celebration for us because not only have we subscribed to MHF but we are now the proud(?) owners of a 1994 Winnebago Brave.

I suspect the fun starts here!!

Mike and Jill


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi 
welcome to the forum  

happy travels \/ \/ :thumbleft: :sign2:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

So glad I spent 20 minutes typing up my reply to your other post now :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Hope you enjoy the Winnie

Keith


----------



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh yeh, sorry, and thanks to you as well Keith!!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi foggyparrot :wav: congratulations

Another RV'er, were taking over this site. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

As keith said, if we can help with anything, just ask.

If you don't mind me asking, which dealer did you buy it from?

Olley


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Mike and Jill,

Many congratulations on your purchase. Get the pictures on the site so we can all share in your pride and joy.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

I THINK YOU SHOULD HAVE SAID THE EXPENSE STARTS HERE


----------

